# ICD 9 code for short leg syndrome?



## lopezk89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a code for short leg syndrome?  I tried 333.94, restless leg syndrome but my provider doesn't want to use that.  Is there a more specific code?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 26, 2012)

Is this congenital or due to acciden/trauma?


----------



## lopezk89 (Apr 26, 2012)

congenital


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 26, 2012)

333.94 is restless leg syndrome in the diseases of the central nervouse system. If this is congenital then you should first look for a congenital disorder code in the chapter for congenital anomolies.  Always make sure the chapter fits what you are wanting to code.  so see if 755.30 is helpful.  one of the inclusion terms is shortening of leg, congenital


----------



## lopezk89 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok.  Thanks, Debra.  I appreciate your help.


----------

